# Bulk 3" sandpaper rolls



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I use my Performax 16/32 sander quite a bit. Enough that I would love to find the most inexpensive source of (good quality) bulk 3" roll sandpaper. For those of you that buy sandpaper rolls for this, or like tools, care to share your favorite source?


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Performax 22/44 and have had great a great experience dealing with http://www.supergrit.com/
Larry


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the outfit I use: https://www.econabrasives.com/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ditto what Toolz said.

But all my stuff from them- only 25 minutes away :^)


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you tried the left overs from Klingspor? I don't know if they would have anything to fit yours, but it's worth a try.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will check them all out.


----------

